# Matthew Lillard adopts NFTs? Or was his account hacked?



## darjr (Jan 15, 2022)

Did Matthew Lillard just adopt NFTs? Was his account hacked? Does this even belong here on ENWorld?


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 15, 2022)

Well Felicia Day recently announced a cryptocurrency, so....


----------



## darjr (Jan 15, 2022)

Ugh


----------



## darjr (Jan 16, 2022)

Nope not hacked.


----------



## darjr (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jan 16, 2022)

And yes Felicia is doing crypto as well.


----------



## J.Quondam (Jan 16, 2022)

Welp, I don't understand things anymore.


----------



## darjr (Jan 16, 2022)

The more I read from Felicia Day it looks like a combination of her being sold a bag of balogney and someone who doesn't know what they are talking about handling her communications.

Like "It doesn't use as much energy it's a sidechain" What? It's still a blockchain. In fact a sidechain implies there are TWO.

I just hope they didn't get swindled or boondoggled.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jan 16, 2022)

Celebrities pumping NFTs and crypto are bad. Full stop. They're in it for a payday at the expense of others. Period.


----------



## Parmandur (Jan 16, 2022)

Wow, he got ratioed hard in the reaponses.


----------



## Twiggly the Gnome (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## darjr (Jan 16, 2022)

They are both into it and willingly.

both have said, pretty much, that they wan't the utility and that's what matters no matter the evil it does.

No utility is worth this.

I really didn't see this one. 2022 sucks already.


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 16, 2022)

darjr said:


> They are both into it and willingly.
> 
> both have said, pretty much, that they wan't the utility and that's what matters no matter the evil it does.
> 
> ...



Since I'd like to be able to buy a high performance video card for less than the cost of a whole computer and don't plan on needing to be paid in untraceable CredSticks for a 'run against Arasaka any time soon, chummer, I'm against this crap on general principles.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jan 16, 2022)

Yeah. In order to get an RTX 3080 late last year, my best option was to drop almost 3k on a prebuilt computer (laptop). Buying just the GFX card (if I could find one) would have set me back almost half of what the full laptop cost. Ridiculous.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Jan 16, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> Since I'd like to be able to buy a high performance video card for less than the cost of a whole computer and don't plan on needing to be paid in untraceable CredSticks for a 'run against Arasaka any time soon, chummer, I'm against this crap on general principles.




Preach it, brother.


----------



## darjr (Jan 16, 2022)

But what about the utility?!?

Shove the utility.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 16, 2022)

I mean, these folks are actors, and may be generally cool people, but like most folks, they aren't experts in the areas that would inform them of how these things aren't great ideas.


----------



## darjr (Jan 16, 2022)

Lillard knows. He's said so in the twitter thread he deleted.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jan 16, 2022)

I have an NFT of a tulip I’d like to sell ya.


----------



## Janx (Jan 16, 2022)

who the heck is mathew lillard and why should I care that he is yet another NFT sucker


----------



## Ryujin (Jan 16, 2022)

Janx said:


> who the heck is mathew lillard and why should I care that he is yet another NFT sucker



"Shaggy" in the Scooby Doo movies, among other things, gaming related.









						About Us
					

Enabling irrational decision making since the beginning. Specifically about Dungeon and Dragons, and more specifically about up-kitted editions of Baldur's Gate: Descent into Avernus, Curse of Strahd, Ravenloft, Icewind Dale, Eberron, and many more. Other irrational decisions are not our...




					www.beadleandgrimms.com


----------



## darjr (Jan 16, 2022)

Janx said:


> who the heck is mathew lillard and why should I care that he is yet another NFT sucker



Founder of Beadle and Grims. He’s also one of the celebrities popularizing D&D.

He was in the film Hackers, played Shaggy in the Scooby Doo movies, and actor.


----------



## Janx (Jan 17, 2022)

darjr said:


> Founder of Beadle and Grims. He’s also one of the celebrities popularizing D&D.
> 
> He was in the film Hackers, played Shaggy in the Scooby Doo movies, and actor.



thanks for the info (to both of you).

I saw Hackers. never heard of B&G.


----------



## Mannahnin (Jan 20, 2022)

Also was prominent in the first Scream movie, and the star of SLC Punk. 



			https://64.media.tumblr.com/a7d65a61843b2d384f8c8bdb2f805f7d/7695d7231e9457b1-ea/s540x810/d6ca249fd24d27dccdd6ad3518790aeaf7b19ed2.gifv


----------



## Willie the Duck (Jan 20, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I have an NFT of a tulip I’d like to sell ya.



Deep dive, nice!


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Jan 20, 2022)

There's a utility to NFTs beyond just making the people at the top rich?



darjr said:


> But what about the utility?!?
> 
> Shove the utility.




This is disappointing, like every other celebrity shilling cryptocurrency.


----------

